# Umpires Are Vampires



## Anindya (Jan 6, 2008)

Such a horrible test match it was. Such idiotic it was. Such a biased test it was. Such a hopeless game of cricket it was. Such a ridiculous game it was. A nonsense game of cricket it was...
 Please tell me some more adjectives in those lines which I can put up there.
 Did you see the test? I had seen it. And after a long time that I had seen or followed a test so closely. And ultimately what a test I had seen...
 For those of you who are thinking whats going on here or which test I am talking about, then here it is. The test match was played between India and Australia. It was the second test match of the India tour to Australia. Dated 2-01-08 to 6-01-08.

*Umpires Game...*
 It all started from the first day of the test. Australia was batting then. Umpires for the test were Steve Bucknor, mark Benson and Bruce Oxenford.
 Australia was under a bit of pressure when they were 45 for 2. Ricky Ponting was playing on 17. He nicked a ball which was drifting down the leg to the wicket-keeper. He was straight away given not out.



Source


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Cricket Australia has bribed them. I am damn sure. Its not like that "Humans are prone to errors"..... Once in a while can be excused but this Test was a Blunder. Steve Bucknor and Mark Benson should be fired. 

Even Kapil Dev also said on Aaj Tak that Steve Bucknor's attitude is against the Indians and even cited his own incident happened with him.

Even the 3rd umpire giving a wrong decision. Symonds given NOT-OUT by the 3rd umpire, this was damn ridiculous.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 6, 2008)

Cricket suxx so I dont care


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Cricket suxx so I dont care


I also don't like CRICKET and I hate it but I care for the country so you can't say I don't care.......


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2008)

The Umpires sucked. The match was given away to the bloody kangaroos.


----------



## Who (Jan 6, 2008)

we all indians need to digg this story.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 6, 2008)

what a crap...


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah.... that genius umpire asked the player whether it was out or not ! What was the guy thinking ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 6, 2008)

Its just a game nothing related to National Pride and stuff. Anyways nvm.

I much better of with EPL


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

the whole play was biased .... , we should have easily won this match if not for 14 players(umpires included) Vs 11 .


----------



## axxo (Jan 6, 2008)

14vs12(! wasim jaffer & yuvraj)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol whats the use of moaning now?That Bucknor dude does this in every match.Why didn't bcci  take an action earlier?


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 6, 2008)

I will definitely say that this is not a win for Australia because of their cricketing ability but because of stupid and dumb-ass umpiring. There is nothing questionable here as it is clear from all TV replays that both the decisions for Ganguly and Dravid were not right. On the other hand during Australia's innings, there was one definite out which was declined. 

I think the Indian team management should apply to the ICC for sacking of the umpires, Steve Bucknor in particular, he is too old for the game anyway. If the ICC does not take any step, then Indian team should refuse to participate in future cricketing events. Then ICC will feel the heat as 80% of sponsor's money comes when India/Pakistan/Sri Lanka are playing and not when Australia is playing.

Also I think strong action should be taken against Ricky Ponting as during the fall of Ganguly's wicket, when he was asked whether the catch was there or not, he said the catch is taken even though he knew that it was not a catch as the ball touched the ground. He should have said to ask the third umpire, that is why third umpire is there anyway.

All in all, I will say that cricket is the one who has lost and not India.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 6, 2008)

yup cricket sucks , one of the worst game played on planet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> He should have said to ask the third umpire


Why should he?Thats the umpire's job,Ricky Ponting made sure his team gets the advantage.


----------



## csczero (Jan 6, 2008)

heheheh autralians realized what we cant .... they will do whatever takes it to win ...... bribe umpires , unfair play .    whatever .......... 

Winners dont do different things ........ they do it differently muhahahah


----------



## Indyan (Jan 6, 2008)

bucknor is a <censored> %#$%#$@#$ <censored> ER#^# <censored> #$@#$%$% !!!!
fill in the profanities as you wish


----------



## Pat (Jan 6, 2008)

Grow up guys..OK, umpiring decisions have been bad..We are getting so much carried away by the umpiring decisions etc. that we are not able to see the real problem..And thats with the Indian lower-middle order ! Its time Dhoni makes his way out of the test team (atleast over-seas)! Yuvraj seems to be in a world of his own! And what to comment about Jaffer..They are just pathetic! All this hue and cry over umpiring decisions has actually prevented some of the players a lot of criticism which they would have faced had the umpiring be slightly better!

The point I am making is that although umpires got it wrong,its also our players who are to be blamed! They couldnt even survive fugging 70 overs with all those "Greatest" batsmen in the team!


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I also don't like CRICKET and I hate it but I care for the country so you can't say I don't care.......



+1

but i respect sachin,ganguly and dravid


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 6, 2008)

man,this is  SH1T!!!
ridiculous umpiring and useless umpires.Bloody cheaters!!
This sh1ttty stuff can be tolerated 1-2 times but there were 8 errors by the umpires!!!were those umpires ameteurs or of school level.
c'mon they were international-level umpires and this number  of mistakes is untolerable at this level.
These useless Umpires umpires should be sacked  ASAP!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

I just read the match report on BBC.It looks like India were poised to draw the game but Clarke finished off their tail.
Now this isn't umpire's fault.Can't even survive 11 balls with 2 wickets in hand.


----------



## Pat (Jan 6, 2008)

^^Actually 12 balls with 3 wickets in hand


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I just read the match report on BBC.It looks like India were poised to draw the game but Clarke finished off their tail.
> Now this isn't umpire's fault.Can't even survive 11 balls with 2 wickets in hand.


Agreed... But had Ganguly and Dravid not been out due to wrong decisions, the game wouldn't have gone to such a nail-biting finish..  Probably beson and bucknor wanted more spice in the game...


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

what ever , it was one sided all the way...


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 6, 2008)

lol , both umpires' wikipedia pages are locked
must be the second after darrel hair


----------



## axxo (Jan 6, 2008)

no umpire do any favour of asian teams in this world....including umpires from sub continenets like in the means of asoka de silva...


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 6, 2008)

wtf, ponting is upset coz umpires correctly ruled a decision against him. ( A catch which he grounded off MSD)

*www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/jan/06rick.htm


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

The match was sick!
How can the umpire ask the fielder if it was out and say that the batsmen is out without asking the leg-umpire or 3rd umpire.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Cricket Australia has bribed them. I am damn sure



Vyasram said:


> wtf, ponting is upset coz umpires correctly ruled a decision against him. ( A catch which he grounded off MSD)


 
full form of wtf


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I think Cricket Australia has bribed them. I am damn sure


I dont think so. Its just that the umpire is a dumb a$$


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

thats correct i also thing so that they are a$$.
and what is the full form of wtf..


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> The match was sick!
> How can the umpire ask the fielder if it was out and say that the batsmen is out without asking the leg-umpire or 3rd umpire.


Supposedly, an agreement was reached between Kumble and Poting before the match that doubtful catches will be decided by the captains rather than referring to the 3rd umpire....!!

Anyways, I might safely presume that the 3rd umpire would have also given it as out, if he had been referred to, given the way things have gone in this match..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thats correct i also thing so that they are a$$.
> and what is the full form of wtf..


wtf = what the f***



prasad_den said:


> Supposedly, an agreement was reached between Kumble and Poting before the match that doubtful catches will be decided by the captains rather than referring to the 3rd umpire....!!
> 
> Anyways, I might safely presume that the 3rd umpire would have also given it as out, if he had been referred to, given the way things have gone in this match..


The umpire could have asked the batsmen. Its not fair


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I just read the match report on BBC.It looks like India were poised to draw the game but Clarke finished off their tail.
> Now this isn't umpire's fault.Can't even survive 11 balls with 2 wickets in hand.


 
What about the first day decisions.

OZ: 160/6 and symonds given twice notout when he was under 50 runs. He went on to make 160, oz made 450+ where they would have gone for under 200. 

scores would've been : 

oz : 195 all out in 1st innings
IND: 550 all out in 1st innings
OZ: 500 all out in 2nd innings
India would've easily made required 150 runs in 2nd innings and thus levelling the series.

But somehow, they played against a team of 15 (12 oz's + 3 umpires) and lost the match.

If you are thinking of last 2 overs and 3 wickets, India would have never reached that stage if the umpires were honest.



prasad_den said:


> Supposedly, an agreement was reached between Kumble and Poting before the match that doubtful catches will be decided by the captains rather than referring to the 3rd umpire....!!
> 
> Anyways, I might safely presume that the 3rd umpire would have also given it as out, if he had been referred to, given the way things have gone in this match..


 
I think it's "doubtful catches can be decided by the captains". Yes. I agree with you. Even the third umpire is deaf, dumb and blind.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> But somehow, they played against a team of 15 (12 oz's + 3 umpires) and lost the match.


Lolz..
India would have won easily if it wasnt for the umpires 
That guy must be banned from umpiring


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Actually 12 balls with 3 wickets in hand


Dunno,that was written on bbc.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 6, 2008)

FILTHY A$$TRALIANS


----------



## Edburg (Jan 6, 2008)

and now bhajji has been banned for 3 tests....


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

a$$holes. When they do it, they call it sledging and part of game. When others do it, they call it racism. bullocks.


----------



## adithya_s (Jan 6, 2008)

f**kers...

sources say that india is going to abondon the series.......

according to me its right...

if it was with umpires it would have been a different question... but clark and ponting are the biggest as@@oles.. the don't even have 1 percent of honesty.......


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

Edburg said:


> and now bhajji has been banned for 3 tests....



WTF.....when did that happen????, the hearing was for tomorrow is it???.

they are just making sure that we are deprived of all the resources for a win...

they are truly the worst cricketing nation that i have ever seen...


----------



## Who (Jan 6, 2008)

Everybody Lies !


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ not just cricket. Whatever game they play, they just treat others with such rude behaviour. buggers.


----------



## casanova (Jan 6, 2008)

And tats why teams hate to tour Australia. Also in the Ganguly dismissal, Ponting was demanding an out. Even in first Innings Wasim Jaffer was bowled on a no ball.

If this wrong decisions were in India's favor, Aussies would have created an havoc.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 6, 2008)

Bucknor is a mot@#$fu%&$r.


----------



## adithya_s (Jan 7, 2008)

set of wrong decisions which went against us...
        first innings
1. ricky pointing was caught behind..
2. symonds was caugth behind 
3. symonds was stumpted by dhoni.. but denied by third umpire.
4. symonds was stumped but this time ****nor dint refer to third umpire only.
5. jaffer was bowled but was a no ball.
6. hussey was caught behind rp singh was the bowler..
7. hussey was lbw ed 
8. dravid was't out..
9. dada was'nt out..

hah here is another joke...

"kumble told that this match is played in right spirit by only one team".

times journalist quoted the same sentence to clark.. and asked him the opinion bout the same...

he said " was the right spirited team australia?"..

interviewer said " no india".......


----------



## Pat (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Source ? Would be interesting to read that


----------



## adithya_s (Jan 7, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Source ? Would be interesting to read that


 
no internet source.. switch to times now channel...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 7, 2008)

Cricket sux by default. It sucked more after the match fixing scandals. It sucked even more after the racist allegations.
Now it sux big time.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2008)

I read somewhere in cricinfo that Chanderpaul mentioned that had it not for the biased umpiring decisions particularly on Australian soil, then Australia would not have looked so invincible. This test was not won by them on cricketing abilities, but for pathetic umpiring decisions at crucial points in the match. I think Kumble should have done something like Inzamam in England last year when he refused to play.

Some stupid decisions

1-Ponting was out caught behind off the bowling of Ganguly but was given not out.
2-Symonds was out thrice, once caught behind, once stumped and once I do not remember but cricinfo had mentioned that.
3-Rahul Dravid was given out caught behind while clearly the ball brushed his pad with the bat tucked behind the bat.
4-Sourav Ganguly was adjudged caught in the slips when the catch was not cleanly taken, in fact the ball clearly touched the ground.
5-Dhoni's lbw decision in the 2nd innings was questionable.

A test cannot be won with so many bad decisions. ICC should sack Bucknor from the elite panel.

Combined to that I just read that Harbhajan was handed a 3 match ban when the real culprit was Symonds. And who the h*ll is Ponting to show the umpire and tell him to raise his finger to give Ganguly out??? I think he should also be banned temporarily for (as they say) a level three offense. BCCI can suggest to boycott the test tour or replay this match with better umpires.

We stayed upto 2AM here in USA only to see these stupid umpiring decisions.

List of all umpiring errors in a more comprehensive fashion.

*cricket.indiatimes.com/Umpires_too_good_for_India/articleshow/2679307.cms


----------



## x3060 (Jan 7, 2008)

i think the ban will be removed tomorrow or so...but all said and done , the facts remains the same " they are the worst cricketing nation in the world"...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 7, 2008)

Just as they say "A$$TRALIANS are the worst loosers".


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 7, 2008)

adithya_s said:


> "kumble told that this match is played in right spirit by only one team".
> 
> times journalist quoted the same sentence to clark.. and asked him the opinion bout the same...
> 
> ...



Clark must be a bigger nut than the umpires.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 7, 2008)

even ICC is shitty....always biased and supportive to Australia... Bhajji sacked for no justifiable reason..


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Australians = **Selfish sportpersons of the century



*


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Australians = **Selfish sportpersons of the century
> *


Lolz... 
It seems that BCCI is gonna protest against ICC to change the umpires for the coming matches.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ already ICC informed that Steve Bucknor will not officiate in next test against India (maybe never against India)


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Thats good news. I hope Mark Benson will get banned from umpiring.


----------



## nix (Jan 7, 2008)

i cant say much about the umpiring decisions but yesterday on TV, i saw the TV crew ask a guy about the bhajji issue and the guys says " its impossible that he could have said something like that. hes' a punjabi".
well, i dont think the channels should be showing stuff like that. 
i thnk the ppl are going overboard by burning effigies of the umpires on the streets. all this will be displayed in international media and will only spoil india's name. 
even the media is going overboard by saying that the BCCI is far more powerful than the ACB.if they can go so far,  they could have as well compare the might of australian military over indian military or something like that...


----------



## Pat (Jan 7, 2008)

Latest update:
India suspend tour of australia
*www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/jan/07bcci1.htm


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow!.Finally, BCCI takes a stand.
Good news indeed.

Regards,
ray


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2008)

If Harbhajan had racially abused Symonds, then Symonds would have been the first one to go and talk with the umpire over the issue. But it was PONTING who went to the umpire and even Symonds was not there (as told by my friend). PONTING is just scared of Bhajji and so he doesn't want him to play the next test.

Now even Match Referee is the part of the Australian team. Add 1 to the 14 already = 15....


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

india shouldnt abandon the test. They should fight and kick the aussies asses!


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> india shouldnt abandon the test. They should fight and kick the aussies asses!


how they can ?

Aus is dominating in every aspect


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

^^There are matches where Aussies have been beaten.  They are not invincible.
Indians will have to beat the crap out of those cheats.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^There are matches where Aussies have been beaten.  They are not invincible.
> Indians will have to beat the crap out of those cheats.


beating aus in their home ground, also having yuvi and dhoni with poor performances, u think this is possible, remember 1st test even Ind hasn't scored 200 in first innings


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Where there is a will, there is a way


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

OK we will expect a win forever


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Im not telling that we can expect a win forever! 
It wont be nice if we run away like chickens after losing 2 tests and blaming it on the umpires(We have every right to blame them though)
So the only thing that the players can do is to play to their full potential!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2008)

nix said:


> i thnk the ppl are going overboard by burning effigies of the umpires on the streets. all this will be displayed in international media and will only spoil india's name.


It is already there
See the sildeshow here
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/cricket/article658579.ece


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is already there
> See the sildeshow here
> *thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/cricket/article658579.ece


This is not right
We shouldnt protest by burning effigies


----------



## anand1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes they are. Not all but some of them are. Not to name them atleast..!


----------

